# .txt meiner Website editieren



## DummerBauer (1. Jan 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich versuche gerade ein Programm zu schreiben, welches eine Datei für andere Rechner zugänglich machen soll. Nun ist meine Frage ob es möglich ist eine Datei auf meiner Website( Benutzername und Passwort sind bekannt) zu verändern.


----------



## Xeonkryptos (1. Jan 2012)

Ich würde mal vermuten, das ginge durch das Runterladen bzw Auslesen, editieren und dann neu hochladen, während du die alte Datei löschst.
Ist jetzt eine vorgehensweise. Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob man auch direkt die Datei auf dem Server editieren kann, sollte aber gehen, sofern du Schreibrechte darauf vergeben hast.


----------



## DummerBauer (1. Jan 2012)

Danke,
aber wir lade ich die Datei hoch?


----------



## Xeonkryptos (1. Jan 2012)

Indem du einen eigen programmierten Server auf deinem Server liegen hast, mit dem du dich verbindest, die Datei über Streams rüberschiebst und er diese annimmt und dann auf deinen Server kopiert/schreibt. Ganz einfach.


----------



## DummerBauer (1. Jan 2012)

Danke für die Antworten:applaus:


----------



## DummerBauer (2. Jan 2012)

Ich habe jetzt einen Server geschrieben und auch mit Filezilla hochgeladen. Nun kann ich ihn nicht starten (wenn ich auf die Seite gehe auf dem ich ihn gespeichert habe beginnt ein Download). Kann mir einer von euch sagen wie das geht?


----------



## Marcinek (2. Jan 2012)

Du benötigst eine JRE und einen SSH/Telnet Zugang und die Rechte Programme auszuführen. (Auf dem Server, auf dem die zu Bearbeitende Datei liegt.)

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## ARadauer (2. Jan 2012)

Was ist das für ein Server? Ist das ein normaler PHP Webspace, kannst du dort überhaupt Java laufen lassen?
So einfach ist das nicht...

Ich würde anders an die Sache heran gehen. Programm das sich über ftp die Datei hohlt, ändert, und über ftp wieder online stellt...


----------



## TheDarkRose (2. Jan 2012)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde anders an die Sache heran gehen. Programm das sich über ftp die Datei hohlt, ändert, und über ftp wieder online stellt...



Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, wir wissen doch eh dass dies viel zu unsicher ist.


----------



## irgendjemand (2. Jan 2012)

ich wollte grade sagen ... erst machst du bei der meute mit um BH16 genau das auszutreiben ... und schlägst es anderen usern vor ... NO COMMENT


----------

